# Cure Broken Foot Boredom?



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

I did my three centre metatarsals 10.5 weeks back. Buy a pirate leg, if you haven't already! Then you can feed and groom etc.

https://iwalk-free.com/product-introduction/

My whole accident and recovery, and what I did with the horses and to speed things along, is documented in detail on my HF journal, starting here:

https://www.horseforum.com/member-j...ys-other-people-479466/page64/#post1970577609

Photos were taken at intervals of the injury and stages of healing fully discussed (I'm a biologist with a huge interest in nutrition), from here:

https://www.horseforum.com/member-j...ys-other-people-479466/page67/#post1970577985

In summary, weight-bearing at 5 weeks, totally out of the boot at 6 weeks not 10 and into decent trail boots, crutch-assisted bipedal fast fitness walking at 6 weeks starting with 5km, back on the horse at just under 8 weeks, back on the smaller mountain trails with DH at 10 weeks. Nutrition and DIY physio are ultra important. Normal recovery takes 12 weeks on average. I'm 47! So that's rather excellent. A hospital physio saw me at 7 weeks and said, "You really don't need to come back!"

Best wishes. :hug: Read some good books, do your tax and paperwork, watch some movies etc with your horizontal time.


----------



## aequine (Sep 23, 2018)

Thank you! @SueC


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

No worries. Here's a free ten-voucher booklet for random ranting / soliciting sympathy. It's handy to have... foot fractures aren't much fun. And they always seem to hurt the worst in the middle of the night when you want to sleep. I could actually categorise it into different types of pain - dentist's drill, random shooting pains, muscle cramp, person methodically applying power drill into foot of my Voodoo doll. You got any of that?


----------



## aequine (Sep 23, 2018)

Surprisingly I don't actually have much pain anymore. I was hurting very badly though for the first while of course. And I'm getting around fairly easy now, I was able to go out and give my gelding a bath yesterday. I put a bag over my boot so it wouldn't get wet, lol!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Well being on the forum is a great first step to curing boredom!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you can always start drawing your horses. I can help.


----------

